# If someone needs a logo or an avatar...



## astrailh (Jul 1, 2010)

check out that tomato with FreeBSD horns ;-) I had to buy it when I saw it at the mall...

These pictures are available for free reuse (including commercial reuse):





















Enjoy !


----------



## aragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Weird!  So what does FreeBSD taste like?


----------



## zeiz (Jul 1, 2010)

That's how the official logo feels like :e


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 2, 2010)

May the bidding wars commence!

Â£100!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha. Tomato wants to be BSD


----------

